# looking for calcell info



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys, just picked up a calcell one 150.2 amp not really knowing anything about it. I am having problems finding any info on this amp. If anyone has specs for this thing please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gprestonmoto (Jun 17, 2013)

Shut up Pat.


----------

